# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Παπάκια

## geofil

Γεια σας παιδιά.
Μου έδωσε 2 παπάκια κάποιος που δεν τα ήθελε. 
Για πρώτη φορά απόκτησα παπάκια και θέλω την βοήθεια αυτών που ξέρουν.
Πόσο περίπου μηνών είναι; τι είδους ράτσα; ποιο είναι το αρσενικό και ποιο το θηλυκό;
Παπακια

----------


## geofil

Κανείς ρε παιδιά;

----------


## οδυσσέας

δεν εχω ιδεα απο παπιες. μπορει να ειναι μπασταρδεμενα πρασινοκεφαλα και το μαυρο να ειναι το αρσενικο.

οταν θα εχω χρονο θα ψαξω μηπως βρω κατι.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

απο τη παρατηρηση και μονο στη λιμνη με παπια στο κοντινο παρκο....   μου φενονται για πρασινοκεφαλα και το καφε εχει τις αποχρωσεις μιας θηλικιας...

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιωργο βαλε 2-3 φωτο ακομα, να ειναι ορθια και ηρεμα. εχουν μεγαλη πατουσα? το μαυρο παιζει να ειναι muscovy?
http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/66...ngs-boys-girls

----------


## geofil

Αυτός που μου τα 'δωσε (και αυτός από άλλον τα πήρε) μου είπε ότι μάλλον είναι πρασινοκέφαλα και μάλλον το μαύρο είναι αρσενικό και το καφέ θηλυκό. Για την ηλικία δεν είχε ιδέα. Αλλά τα πρασινοκέφαλα έχουν χαρακτηριστική λουρίδα στο μάτι (απ ότι μου είπανε). Οπότε Κώστα ίσως να έχεις δίκιο και να είναι μπασταρδεμένα πρασινοκέφαλα. Τα χρώματα πάντως του μαύρου είναι ίδια με του muscovy στην φωτο. Το ράμφος μου φαίνεται διαφορετικό. Θα ανεβάσω κι άλλες φωτογραφίες. Για το φύλλο μάλλον και οι 2 έχετε δίκιο. 
Ευχαριστώ παιδιά.

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν ειναι πρασινοκεφαλα ειναι απο 20 ημερων εως 30 ημερων.

----------


## geofil

Τόσο μικρά; ελπίζω να μην μου κρυώσουν. Χθες έκανε αρκετό κρύο εδώ.

----------


## CreCkotiels

για το φυλο τους μπορω να σου πω 100% οταν θα αφησουν τα μωρουδιακα φτερα...και θα εχει δημιουργηθει ουρα....!!!!!!!!!!! :winky:  για την ηλικια νομιζω πως ειναι περιποου ενα με εναμιση μηνων...δεν ειναι σιγουρο...τωρα για ρατσα δεν ξερω τιποτα...αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχει πρασινο κεφαλι η καφε σου(οσο θυμαμαι απο τις δικιες μου) απο το χρωμα δεν μπορω να σου απαντηυσω για φυλο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## geofil

Ελπίζω να φαίνονται καλύτερα εδώ:

----------


## CreCkotiels

λοιπον...οπως ειπα για εμενα να καταλαβω ειναι ακομα μικρα...αλλα απο την ουρα τους...οπως τα καταλαβαινω....πιθανον αρσενικο να ειναι το καφε και θυληκο το μαυρο....!!!!!!!!δεν ξερω .... ειναι νωρις.....!!!!του αρσενικου για να καταλαβεις...η ουρα του πισω θα κανει "δακτυλιδι" .... μερικα πουπουλα-φτερα  θα γυριζουν σαν γατζακι προς το κορμι του...ενω της θυληκιας παπιας θα ειναι κανονικα.....δεν ξερω...δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ακομα.....!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## geofil

Αυτό με την ουρά δεν το ήξερα. Θα περιμένω για να το δω.

----------


## οδυσσέας

καινουργια ανακαλυψη. :Anim 59: 

για το μαυρο μηπως ειναι Black Swedish Duck ? http://www.google.gr/search?q=Black+...w=1024&bih=540

----------


## οδυσσέας

η απλα ειναι Domestic Mallards http://www.gobirding.eu/Photos/DomesticDucks.php και να ειναι θηλυκο.

----------


## serafeim

> καινουργια ανακαλυψη.
> 
> για το μαυρο μηπως ειναι Black Swedish Duck ? http://www.google.gr/search?q=Black+...w=1024&bih=540


+1....

----------


## geofil

> καινουργια ανακαλυψη.
> 
> για το μαυρο μηπως ειναι Black Swedish Duck ? http://www.google.gr/search?q=Black+...w=1024&bih=540


Βρες λες; 
Σε μερικές από τις φωτογραφίες είναι σαν να βλέπω το δικό μου το μαύρο. Ειδικά στις φωτογραφίες με τα νεαρά πουλιά. Τα χρώματα, το ράμφος μου φαίνονται ολόιδια. Βασικά μακάρι να είναι Black Swedish Duck. Απ΄ότι βλέπω γίνονται πανέμορφες πάπιες. Και πάνω που είχα απογοητευτεί επειδή ήθελα πρασινοκέφαλη. Μπράβο ρε Κώστα.

----------


## geofil

Παιδιά σε ποια ηλικία αρχίζουν να γεννούν οι πάπιες;
Είναι αλήθεια ότι αρχίζουν από 4 μηνών;

----------


## geofil

Τα παπάκια μου μεγάλωσαν ήδη.

----------


## οδυσσέας

πολυ ομορφα εγιναν. 

ειχα ξεχασει οτι τα παπακια και τα χηνακια μπορεις να δεις το φυλο τους με τον τροπο που διχνει στο βιντεο.

----------


## geofil

Μπράβο ρε Κώστα. Για άλλη μια φορά. Ο τύπος είναι κατατοπιστικότατος. Τελικά είναι πολύ εύκολο.

Μήπως έχεις ιδέα και για αυτό που ρώτησα πιο πάνω; Αλλού διαβάζω για 4 μήνες, αλλού για 6-8. Και κάποιος μου είπε για 10 μήνες. Φαντάζομαι θα έχει σχέση με την ράτσα αλλά πουθενά δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερα αναλυτικοί.

----------


## οδυσσέας

δεν ξερω απο οτι βρηκα λενε απο 14-17 εβδομαδων.

----------


## epanomizoo

ομορφα τα παπακια .τα αρσενικα εχουν βραχνη φωνη σα του ντοναλντ ντακ τα θηλυκα εχουν φωνη σα κορνα .οταν αρχισουν να φωναζουν θα ξερεις.μερικα αρσενικα εχουν μια μπουκλα πανω απο την ουρα τους. ειναι ασπρα ημερα ανακατεμενα με πρασινοκεφαλα ομως σε παλιοτερη γενεια ηταν η αγριοπαπια που εδωσε το χρωμα δεν ηταν γονιος απο αυτα ισως παππους η προπαππους

----------

